# Is that the kind of sex you’re having?



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

I’m curious about something. I read a lot and have just gotten into reading erotica and for those who have read any Lora Leigh, Maya Banks or really any type or erotic fiction, you might have a better idea of what it is that I’m asking. 

Is anybody out there having this kind of sex? I mean I think my hubby and I have a good sex life but it is nothing compared to the “mind blowing” sex that they’re having in books. I understand it is fiction and the beauty of the written word is that you can spice it, color it, describe it anyway you’d like, but surely these authors are getting some of their material through personal experience. 

I have only been left “weak kneed” or fallen “completely sated” into a deep sleep after sex a hand full of times in my life. So tell me… is it possible? Are there really real people out there having sex "like ya read about”?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

No, and they're not having 'porn star' sex either. It's just fantasy!

It's the same thing with eating. We do it everyday, but really, how often is a meal sooooo good, you're left completely sated, raving about how great it was?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

No because some of us are having hardly any sex...


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you think that anyone would read their books if they described ordinary sex?


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

...got into bed...kissed a couple of times....got boob groped. Groped penis and testicles. Kissed a few more times. Did our thing in 2 - 3 different positions, 5 minutes each. Finish. Go to sleep, spooning.

Really, it's a lot more fun than it sounds here!!! I swear!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I have only been left “weak kneed” or fallen “completely sated” into a deep sleep after sex a hand full of times in my life. So tell me… is it possible? Are there really real people out there having sex "like ya read about”?


I'm guessing your handful of times is more than many have experienced!!!

Plus - most real men don't look like Fabio!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The problem is if I bring my A game once then she'll expect it all the time. So my strategy is to keep expectations low and then barely surpass them. Did I mention I'm also really tiny down there


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The problem is if I bring my A game once then she'll expect it all the time. So my strategy is to keep expectations low and then barely surpass them. Did I mention I'm also really tiny down there


:rofl: :lol:

And Premature Ejaculation isn't real! Most of us could last all night and into the next day - but that would interefere with our sleep and sports watching!!! So we're taught as teenagers to develop the ability to speed things up!!!

:smthumbup:


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

speaking of porn...just how do these guys last so damn long? I mean they do it in multiple positions get long blow jobs and then finally cum all over the woman....what's up with that?


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

From what I have heard/read, many times they will actually shoot the money shot first and later shoot the rest of the sex scene..

Don't know if that is true or not...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> That's what makes porn scenes so stupid. The guy pulls out, then stands over the girl finishing himself and moaning like it's the finest orgasm he's ever had.


What is even more far fetched is how even though he's standing over her not touching about to make a mess of her face she is making orgasm sounds... ok, do you think she is faking? you really fooled me there...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

confusedinlife said:


> speaking of porn...just how do these guys last so damn long? I mean they do it in multiple positions get long blow jobs and then finally cum all over the woman....what's up with that?


Its their job. Editing. Stunt Doubles. Third time that day. Room full of people with cameras and bright lights watching takes away "the mood."

Plus - have you ever noticed how women in porn tend to come and go (no pun intended) - yet, Ron Jeremy is about 60 - still ugly as ever - and still making movies. Its like the same group of 4 or 5 guys do every movie - but no one notices because no one's looking at their face!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Lon said:


> What is even more far fetched is how even though he's standing over her not touching about to make a mess of her face she is making orgasm sounds... ok, do you think she is faking? you really fooled me there...


Gotta admit that is pretty darn funny... 

So we are finding out that apparently a lot of you watch porn eh???


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Those books are like all of the rest of entertainment. If they portrayed life the way it really was, nobody would be interested. While I can't say that I've ever had the kind of unimaginable sex that are in these books (or porn), but I can say with some pride that there have been a few instances with my wife where we both recovered and looked at each other and said "Whoa!" My wife almost passed out once from the intensity of her orgasm and I've experienced some pretty amazing stuff myself.


----------



## confusedinlife (Mar 9, 2012)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> Those books are like all of the rest of entertainment. If they portrayed life the way it really was, nobody would be interested. While I can't say that I've ever had the kind of unimaginable sex that are in these books (or porn), but I can say with some pride that there have been a few instances with my wife where we both recovered and looked at each other and said "Whoa!" My wife almost passed out once from the intensity of her orgasm and I've experienced some pretty amazing stuff myself.



agreed:iagree:


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

confusedinlife said:


> speaking of porn...just how do these guys last so damn long? I mean they do it in multiple positions get long blow jobs and then finally cum all over the woman....what's up with that?


It's the magic of Hollywood.
Well, you know, editing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

frustr8dhubby said:


> Gotta admit that is pretty darn funny...
> 
> So we are finding out that apparently a lot of you watch porn eh???


Not so much funny as dumb and hokey. In the past I have watched a lot, I don't know if my eyes burned out or if it's just the lack of realism in mainstream porn but I find it quite boring and unsatisfactory. I still enjoy some erotica and even do a little "research" on the internet once in awhile, but I don't want to waste any more of my life looking and never participating  - I cut it way back because I think it did effect my sex drive and to some extent played a part in my failed marriage. And I find when I need to my imagination can actually serve the purpose way better anyway.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

We have had mind blowing sex in the past, but of course it is not most sex most of the time. Most times the mind blowing sex comes about as a result of something happening in our lives at the time.

Fantasy is at the heart of all entertainment. It is hard to imagine an average loving couple having "Wednesday night sex" being a fascinating read. Even with "Reality TV" no one would watch a show with a synopsis "reasonable people encounter typical problems and apply common sense to same"


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know about the pron stuff, but we have mind-blowing sex (at least for us) about 20% of the time. If it has been a week we are both really ready! Or if we are on vacation laying out on the beach with her in a skimpy bikini (even at 56, she still has a great body) we will both be very aroused. It could also be an unusual circumstance or an unusual place. It could be even watching a romantic movie cuddled up on the couch naked together or away at a B&B. However about 20% of the time is is a quickie...nothing special, but we are sexually connecting...she might not even have an orgasm at those times (like last night).

The other 60% of the time is is good...not mind blowing, not just sex, but good. 

That is me though. For her, the way she moans and quivers during orgasm, I think she would say that it is mind-blowing more often. Last Saturday night it took her a while to get there but when she went...OMG...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*Is anybody out there having this kind of sex? *

I am.:smthumbup: Hard for me to believe too sometimes...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Let me just say, I am SO GLAD that most men DO NOT look like Fabio. BARF!!

Hubs and I have good sex. 

I don't read erotica. lol.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

When we do get down to it...it's pretty darned good! Grope....pulll....stretch....open....gasp....

LMAO!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Can't stand Fabio either. Hair looks like a womans.


Or a drag queen.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone seen Boogie Nights? 
I only watch free short clips of porn do I have no idea what you guys are talking about in terms of these hourlong sessions. I like the cliff notes version. Lol. 
Fabio is nasty. 
I used to think Anne rice's erotica was so awesome and thought she had to have an amazing sex life but she admits that the vast majority of it was stuff she would never do and had never done. In fact she only had sex with one man, her late husband. 
Why would a man say "damn you" during sex? That's funny. 
Just drink a lot and make sure you're tired. Then have sex and you'll be sated and pass out. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovinmyhubby223 (Jan 31, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> Lora Leigh's books especially her Breeds books are so predictable. And the mating heat stuff. So overdone. It's like she takes the same sex scene then c/p into the next book. Just how many times do her heroes say "damn you" during sex? I swear the man says it every.single.time I don't know any guy that says that during sex.
> 
> Maya Banks is ok. I like Lorelai James. Her stuff is good if you like cowboys.
> 
> Romance novels are porn for women. Some of the stuff esp in Lora Leigh's books are so unbelievable.


I agree with your take on the “Breeds” series but what about the “Bound Hearts” series. In my next life I want to come back as one of Lora Leigh’s main female characters in one of these books.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

Porn's not real?..really?..awwww SHAT!!!!, next your going to tell me theres no Santa Claus or Easter Bunny and that Beer is bad....whats the world coming to?


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I’m curious about something. I read a lot and have just gotten into reading erotica and for those who have read any Lora Leigh, Maya Banks or really any type or erotic fiction, you might have a better idea of what it is that I’m asking.
> 
> Is anybody out there having this kind of sex? I mean I think my hubby and I have a good sex life but it is nothing compared to the “mind blowing” sex that they’re having in books. I understand it is fiction and the beauty of the written word is that you can spice it, color it, describe it anyway you’d like, but surely these authors are getting some of their material through personal experience.
> 
> I have only been left “weak kneed” or fallen “completely sated” into a deep sleep after sex a hand full of times in my life. So tell me… is it possible? Are there really real people out there having sex "like ya read about”?


I've only gotten "weak in the knees" once in my life, and I was fully clothed at the time. I was at a Civil War Reenactment and saw a guy dressed like General Grant, and I LITERALLY got weak in the knees. I think it was a combination of the horse, the uniform, and the cigar!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OldGirl said:


> I've only gotten "weak in the knees" once in my life, and I was fully clothed at the time. I was at a Civil War Reenactment and saw a guy dressed like General Grant, and I LITERALLY got weak in the knees. I think it was a combination of the horse, the uniform, and the cigar!


So - just to be clear - no sex in this "weak knees" experience?


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> So - just to be clear - no sex in this "weak knees" experience?


Nope, no sex. Just standing there, surrounded by hundreds of people, I looked up at him on his horse and got weak in the knees. I remember thinking "Wow. It's not just an expression, it really happens. Tried to talk my husband into becoming a cigar smoker, but he wouldn't go for it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

is this monica?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Wasn't weak in the knees - but I think I curled my toes so hard that I got a hairline fracture in my foot one time while getting a HELLUVA good BJ!!!

But then again - I'm pretty easy!!!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> is this monica?


OUCH. Guess I'll go back in my shell now 


Sorry. That was a overreaction. I'm not known for my sense of humor. I meant to say. "Bill, is that you? Call me"


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

Usually the only time I engage in porn-star sex is the day which my wife and I have split 2-3 bottles of wine at a winery *AND* it happens to fall around her ovulation time. 

Wow, new revelation: I need to schedule more winery visits at a certain time every month...


----------



## sophiem (Mar 22, 2012)

While it is nowhere near often, there have been times where My partner and I seem to reach this place (usually after LOTS of foreplay) where it is simply beyond just sex. 

I typically feel this swelling in my chest when it happens and get intense waves through my whole body (not just sexual, fyi.)

It is possible, though for me it's rather rare. and both parties need to really "be there"


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I’m curious about something. I read a lot and have just gotten into reading erotica and for those who have read any Lora Leigh, Maya Banks or really any type or erotic fiction, you might have a better idea of what it is that I’m asking.
> 
> Is anybody out there having this kind of sex? I mean I think my hubby and I have a good sex life but it is nothing compared to the “mind blowing” sex that they’re having in books. I understand it is fiction and the beauty of the written word is that you can spice it, color it, describe it anyway you’d like, but surely these authors are getting some of their material through personal experience.
> 
> I have only been left “weak kneed” or fallen “completely sated” into a deep sleep after sex a hand full of times in my life. So tell me… is it possible? Are there really real people out there having sex "like ya read about”?


Oh no. Someone else reading romance novels wondering why her life doesnt stack up.

I mean... really?


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Oh no. Someone else reading romance novels wondering why her life doesnt stack up.
> 
> I mean... really?


It's porn for women. We have all the power in romance novels with hot guys giving us lots of attention.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

On our honeymoon the first time we started making out after we got married, the way he was kissing me...I did get weak in the knees. It might be mother nature's way of saying "perhaps you should lay down..."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OldGirl said:


> Nope, no sex. Just standing there, surrounded by hundreds of people, I looked up at him on his horse and got weak in the knees. I remember thinking "Wow. It's not just an expression, it really happens. Tried to talk my husband into becoming a cigar smoker, but he wouldn't go for it.


He could ride a horse to the bedroom one night in full costume!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

nice777guy said:


> He could ride a horse to the bedroom one night in full costume!


Sounds good to me! :rofl:


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

rock said:


> In my mind I have that extra erotic pornstar sex.
> 
> Not sure what is going on in her mind though. Next time I will get up and go in the room and ask her.


 Same here, dude!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> OK, now I know you and southern wife are my long lost twin sisters, OldGirl. :rofl:
> 
> I am a Civil War fanatic. Grant was hot! :rofl:


:lol: I haven't been to a Civil War re-enactment in a long time. I think it's time o go again. 

Do you remember Ken Burns' Civil War series? I had such crush on Shelby Foote. I think he was in his 70's at the time


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

confusedinlife said:


> speaking of porn...just how do these guys last so damn long? I mean they do it in multiple positions get long blow jobs and then finally cum all over the woman....what's up with that?


It seems they have a signal. When things start to get too worked up they signal the girl to slow things down. Plus you have to understand what your working with. IMHO


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Lon said:


> What is even more far fetched is how even though he's standing over her not touching about to make a mess of her face she is making orgasm sounds... ok, do you think she is faking? you really fooled me there...


I hate it when that happens, it kinda spoils things when a girl is just moaning to be moaning but not really being turned on by anything. It just reminds me that it's not real and turns me off to it. At this point I usually turn the sound down so I can finish. :awink:


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

strugglinghusband said:


> Porn's not real?..really?..awwww SHAT!!!!, next your going to tell me theres no Santa Claus or Easter Bunny and that Beer is bad....whats the world coming to?


There are obviously fake things in porn but in most of porn the 'important' stuff is real. Porn has gotten more real over the years with its proliferation over the internet and the ease and low cost of making it. In the past it was less real because you had a very small number of highly professional actors who were numb to it. Now you have many more 'real' people who do it - both in professionally done films and true amateur ones.

You can't fake penetration in a porn film...it's 100% real and not 'acting' (not to say some sounds, etc are not exaggerated). Some c&mshots are fake but most are real. Of course some have fake story lines like the common ones now where women are picked up on the street and end up doing porn...but the sex is 100% real.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

*Dean* said:


> Real to what? Real to real life.......how a man and woman make love?
> 
> Give me a break!
> 
> What man always pulls out and explodes?


It doesn't have to be like how 'average people' have sex to be real. Porn is not 'making love' so I don't know why you would associate it with 'making love'. A bicycle race is very real but it doesn't mean that this is how 'average people' ride a bike. The people in porn are often more physically attractive and better endowed than 'average people'...this doesn't make it any less real either.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

couple said:


> It doesn't have to be like how 'average people' have sex to be real. Porn is not 'making love' so I don't know why you would associate it with 'making love'. A bicycle race is very real but it doesn't mean that this is how 'average people' ride a bike. The people in porn are often more physically attractive and better endowed than 'average people'...this doesn't make it any less real either.


I agree and I'm not sure why people feel need to point out the unreality of porn, as opposed to any other entertainment, as if it was a revelation. Porn isn't a documentary on human sexuality and I don't think it pretends to be.

But then again, I almost got into a fight with a guy once when I mentioned that professional wrestling was fake.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Because it's a letdown. Wouldn't it be waaaay hotter if the guy stayed in and had a *real* orgasm (so many of them use condoms now) instead of pulling out and finishing himself and fake moaning like he's having the Granddaddy of all org*sms? I know, I know,...c*m shots.
> 
> It's like when you go out to dinner and debate for a few minutes whether you want to drop $6. on the dessert. You know it's going to be overpriced and smaller than the menu pic, and you know the sensible thing to do is go home and have a big bowl of ice cream from the freezer, but you order the d*mned dessert anyway.


Porn focuses on the visual aspect. Have seen a guy stay in before - with all the over-acting they were already doing - the ending seemed kind of anti-climactic. Pun kind of intended.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Because it's a letdown. Wouldn't it be waaaay hotter if the guy stayed in and had a *real* orgasm (so many of them use condoms now) instead of pulling out and finishing himself and fake moaning like he's having the Granddaddy of all org*sms? I know, I know,...c*m shots.
> 
> It's like when you go out to dinner and debate for a few minutes whether you want to drop $6. on the dessert. You know it's going to be overpriced and smaller than the menu pic, and you know the sensible thing to do is go home and have a big bowl of ice cream from the freezer, but you order the d*mned dessert anyway.


I agree as a matter of personal preference. I think commercially produced porn is dull, repetitive with no sense of actual intensity, but I guess it must find an audience.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> :rofl: :lol:
> 
> And Premature Ejaculation isn't real! Most of us could last all night and into the next day - but that would interefere with our sleep and sports watching!!! *So we're taught as teenagers to develop the ability to speed things up!!!*
> 
> :smthumbup:


 LOL...I hope THIS statement is fiction....


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> (are you c*mming now, honey? Does it feel good?? What are you thinking about??)



Ladyfrog, you're a hoot!


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> LOL, well, it's true...we are always asking our men what they're thinking.
> 
> And they're like dogs (their mindset, I mean)...Give me the bone. Just give me the d*mned bone. Will you shut up now? How many stupid tricks do I have to perform before I get the bone? How long is she gonna talk? Woof. There, I spoke. Now gimme the bone...gimme the bone...gimme the bone.
> 
> JK, guys, you know we love you.


 LadyFrog I love your sense of humor. Your posts are a guaranteed giggle for me.  The really funny thing is I can actually visualize every word...


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The problem is if I bring my A game once then she'll expect it all the time. So my strategy is to keep expectations low and then barely surpass them. Did I mention I'm also really tiny down there


Funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

Can't believe I'm admitting this... I'm soooo awkward.

I once had a weak kneed orgasm.... right before I fell against him, taking him out with said weak knees and hitting my head against the kitchen sink.... ALMOST passing out. That is my closest experience to that.

*sigh* It's just never like it is in books and movies


----------



## Bottled Up (Nov 12, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> LOL, well, it's true...we are always asking our men what they're thinking.
> 
> And they're like dogs (their mindset, I mean)...Give me the bone. Just give me the d*mned bone. Will you shut up now? How many stupid tricks do I have to perform before I get the bone? How long is she gonna talk? Woof. There, I spoke. Now gimme the bone...gimme the bone...gimme the bone.
> 
> JK, guys, you know we love you.


Ouch!!! I am MUCH more sophisticated than a dog thank you very much. For example, I eat my dinner off a TABLE with sophisticated utensils n' stuff!!!!


----------



## mikeydread1982 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, the people who carry on about how "fake" porn is are ridiculous. The resactions may be fake, but the penetration is real, no CGI effects conjured that image, they are real people too. It''s funny how no one gives the professional movie industry such a hard time for doing the same thing, showing normal people what abnormal people do with the help of grips and lifts and CGI.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> LOL, well, it's true...we are always asking our men what they're thinking.
> 
> And they're like dogs (their mindset, I mean)...Give me the bone. Just give me the d*mned bone. Will you shut up now? How many stupid tricks do I have to perform before I get the bone? How long is she gonna talk? Woof. There, I spoke. Now gimme the bone...gimme the bone...gimme the bone.
> 
> JK, guys, you know we love you.


You're 100 percent right. We just want TO bone. :rofl:


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> You mean evolution is for real? :rofl: :fish: uppy:


Grunt, snort, growl. Gimme a fork?


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> I think they j*ck off prior to filming so they can last forever.


The job you're describing is called a "fluffier." There is a woman off-camera whose sole job is to give the male stars blow jobs in between takes so that they can remain hard.

And it is profoundly sad that I can come up with that little bit of trivia but I can't remember my wife's work number.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Dr. Rockstar said:


> The job you're describing is called a "fluffier." There is a woman off-camera whose sole job is to give the male stars blow jobs in between takes so that they can remain hard.
> 
> And it is profoundly sad that I can come up with that little bit of trivia but I can't remember my wife's work number.


That's "fluffer" not "fluffier"...


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh and here is a good quote I heard once:

"Spooning leads to forking..."


----------



## code7600 (Mar 20, 2011)

My sister related that Robin Williams hit on her at a hotel once.
When she was there with her husband. Does that count?


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

lovinmyhubby223 said:


> I’m curious about something. I read a lot and have just gotten into reading erotica and for those who have read any Lora Leigh, Maya Banks or really any type or erotic fiction, you might have a better idea of what it is that I’m asking.
> 
> Is anybody out there having this kind of sex? I mean I think my hubby and I have a good sex life but it is nothing compared to the “mind blowing” sex that they’re having in books. I understand it is fiction and the beauty of the written word is that you can spice it, color it, describe it anyway you’d like, but surely these authors are getting some of their material through personal experience.
> 
> I have only been left “weak kneed” or fallen “completely sated” into a deep sleep after sex a hand full of times in my life. So tell me… is it possible? Are there really real people out there having sex "like ya read about”?


Oh ye of little faith... It is very possible and I made it happen just about every time.:smthumbup: I have trained myself to be "that guy" for the one night stands before I was married and deliver all the promises made when seducing the girl at the bar or club. Then I continued to hone my skills and have mind blowing sex with my wife to keep her satisfied.

I would type up a huge "how to" here but I'll spare you readers by just telling you what I did. I read a lot of books on seducing and sex to and naughty romance stories so I could understand what women fantasize about. I also worked out alot and broke a sweat with cardio daily so sex wasn't a sweaty mess. I trained myself to last longer by using the stop/start method with masturbation and did a few hundred sets of kegels a day. FYI one of those 5-hour energy shots can help you really deliver and stay hard during sex. And an adjustable c*ock ring isn't a bad investment.

I'll save you guys the trouble and just tell you sex starts in the mind, massaging her can really turn her on, don't forget about her nipples and clit and kissing her ears/neck ring sex, and try to angle your penis to rub more against her g-spot or grind her clitoris during every position. You really have to listen to her body and keep your mind occupied pleasing her or else you could get bored or come too quickly. And really endlessly pumping away can get boring so switch her positions after five minutes or so and pull her hair or spank her @$$ and say something dirty. Take a few minutes here and there to eff her like you hate her and then a few moments of loving compassionate sex with lots of eye contact and whispering sweet nothings in her ear.

In the end there is nothing sexier than having a woman orgasm while you look each other in the eyes. When you can make her orgasm over and over again she'll do just about anything to satisfy you afterwards


----------



## alone_not_lonely (Mar 22, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> An org*sm like that is kind of cool and scary at the same time.


Haha, purely scary I assure you. Something I wish never to repeat ever again.


----------

